# An issue with Eureka 75



## goteeam (Dec 20, 2016)

I hope this post finds you well,

I have Eureka 75 TT Burs and Yesterday I faced an issue, it's hard to explain but I will try my best. I have 20g basket and usually when I grind 20g coffee it get almost full. But since yesterday when I grind my usual 20g coffee the basket get full and more more. so I need to press the coffee with my hand before tamping. and I notice the grinder is faster now.

I don't know what is the issue and why, I cleaned the grinder still same issue, try different beans same issue.

Regards.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Just reduce the time on the grinder.


----------



## goteeam (Dec 20, 2016)

Sure this is normal thing to do I'm brista for 8 years, I did reduce but nothing changes


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

goteeam said:


> Sure this is normal thing to do I'm brista for 8 years, I did reduce but nothing changes


How old is your grinder? Could have been that the burrs have settled in and have been seasoned?

Personally, I would not worry about this. Many factors can influence, such as temperature and humidity.

Do you weigh your dose? If so, how many grams was in the basket before and how many now?

Are the shots faster or slower than before?

If I were you, weight the dose and adjust the timer to suit that weight. There will be variations of course. For instantance, the first dose after a while will contain stale grinds in the chute, so it will dispense more. To overcome this, make sure you purge about 6g after not using the grinder after an hour or so.

Good luck and enjoy!


----------



## goteeam (Dec 20, 2016)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> How old is your grinder? Could have been that the burrs have settled in and have been seasoned?
> 
> - The grinder is with me around 8 months
> 
> ...


Thanks for your comments, Please find my feedback


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

It might be atmospherics. It is cold outside so the heating gets put on. This has an effect on the bean meaning you need to tighten the grind a little to adjust. Instead, you grind for the same length of time so more grind is produced which has the effect of making the shot pour in the same way ie a slightly coarser grind but more of it. try tightening up a little


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

goteeam said:


> Thanks for your comments, Please find my feedback


You say that tightening doesn't make a difference.

Did you by any chance try to adjust going finer without the burrs moving? Maybe something got trapped?

Also, I'd try adjust really fine and going coarser.

Empty the hopper, and adjust really fine. Then go coarser as required.


----------



## ZappyAd (Jul 19, 2017)

I have noticed this same thing happening on mine and I had just put it down to either the burrs not being seasoned properly yet or something to do with the air temp. My 75e is just a few weeks old though with only a few kg of beans having gone through it so totally different to yours. The temp is all over the place where I live at the moment, with a combination of outside temp and then heating being on or off there could easily be a 10 degree difference between some grinds.

If in doubt I have been completely opening up the grind (to 11) and then tightening up again - wastes a lot of coffee but I just write that off as a 'training' expense.


----------



## goteeam (Dec 20, 2016)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> You say that tightening doesn't make a difference.
> 
> Did you by any chance try to adjust going finer without the burrs moving? Maybe something got trapped?
> 
> ...


No I didn't I'm changing when the grinder is working.


----------



## goteeam (Dec 20, 2016)

ZappyAd said:


> I have noticed this same thing happening on mine and I had just put it down to either the burrs not being seasoned properly yet or something to do with the air temp. My 75e is just a few weeks old though with only a few kg of beans having gone through it so totally different to yours. The temp is all over the place where I live at the moment, with a combination of outside temp and then heating being on or off there could easily be a 10 degree difference between some grinds.
> 
> If in doubt I have been completely opening up the grind (to 11) and then tightening up again - wastes a lot of coffee but I just write that off as a 'training' expense.


Sorry for that, Can you please elaborate more I don't understand what you mean by the burrs and not being seasoned. What does that mean and how can I fix it

Note: one thing, in my place the weather is getting cold


----------



## ZappyAd (Jul 19, 2017)

goteeam said:


> Sorry for that, Can you please elaborate more I don't understand what you mean by the burrs and not being seasoned. What does that mean and how can I fix it
> 
> Note: one thing, in my place the weather is getting cold


I just mean when you get a new grinder there is generally accepted wisdom that you need to put a few kg of beans through before you start getting consistent results. Maybe in the case of the Titanium burrs it is a bit more (4-5kg?). If you have been using yours for 8+ months then I would suppose that you are beyond this stage and it wouldn't be a factor.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Have you weighed the output, presuming that you are grinding for the same amount of time. If the output is now greater, then simply either grind for less time or make the grind a little finer


----------



## goteeam (Dec 20, 2016)

I did open the grinder and found some left grinding beans, I did use the cleaning bells and fixed


----------

